

Samsung's Big Bet – American Software Startups - james_samsung
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/13/9147201/samsung-startups-global-innovation-center-gic-david-eun

======
bproper
Going from a seed stage startup to a feature on 10 million TVs in less than a
year sounds fun. Only downside is you aren't going to build your own billion
dollar business with this model.

